# What is the name of that Fouling Out Song?



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

You know when a player fouls out of the game, some arenas play a song clip for 10 seconds? What is that song?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

hit the road jack? ray charles?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

...or is it Hey You by Bachman Turner Overdrive (Sha na na na hey hey hey goodbye...)


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hit the road jack, don't come back no more no more no more, hit the road jack, and don't come back no more.

na na na na, na na na na, Hey hey hey, good bye


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> ...or is it Hey You by Bachman Turner Overdrive (Sha na na na hey hey hey goodbye...)


You're thinking of a different song. That's not how BTO's "Hey You" goes at all.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> Hit the road jack, don't come back no more no more no more, hit the road jack, and don't come back no more.
> 
> na na na na, na na na na, Hey hey hey, good bye


the song ur singing there is by bananarama


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> You're thinking of a different song. That's not how BTO's "Hey You" goes at all.


Yeah, you're right - and I won't rely on the site I found it on anymore... Hey You goes shalalala, but that's as close as it gets.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The "Na Na Na Na Na, Heyyy, Good Bye" song is by Steam.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> The "Na Na Na Na Na, Heyyy, Good Bye" song is by Steam.


Indeed.

Steam - Na Na Hey Hey (Kiss Him Goodbye)


----------

